# New gear advice



## Dwarfy (30/7/20)

Hey guys, been in the market for some new gear for a while now, stumbled upon the following:
Fatal Mod Clear Edt - QP design
Blotto Mini RTA
21700 batteries

That’s my first choice, however, also considering a Hexohm mod or Double barrel. 

Currently rocking a Dotmod box and Deadrabbit RDA and Shado Omni RTA. 

Any feedback and/or recommendations?

Regards
Nico


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (30/7/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/real-innovation-at-last-freemax-maxus-dual-and-21700-single.t67354/
I'm currently using this mod to review and it's an awesome kit. Take a look at it sometime.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dwarfy (30/7/20)

Resistance said:


> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/real-innovation-at-last-freemax-maxus-dual-and-21700-single.t67354/
> I'm currently using this mod to review and it's an awesome kit. Take a look at it sometime.



Looks lekker, any idea when it will be available locally?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (30/7/20)

I will inquire and let you know.
Even the Subohm tank is great. The coils are winners. This amount of puffs in the pic on one coil. No exaggerating!!!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dwarfy (30/7/20)

Resistance said:


> I will inquire and let you know.
> Even the Subohm tank is great. The coils are winners. This amount of puffs in the pic on one coil. No exaggerating!!!
> View attachment 202765



That’s insane, flavor and vapor production?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (30/7/20)

I


Dwarfy said:


> Hey guys, been in the market for some new gear for a while now, stumbled upon the following:
> Fatal Mod Clear Edt - QP design
> Blotto Mini RTA
> 21700 batteries
> ...


 Will tag you to my review when I upload it.


----------



## Dwarfy (30/7/20)

Resistance said:


> I
> 
> Will tag you to my review when I upload it.



Shot!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Resistance (30/7/20)

Dwarfy said:


> That’s insane, flavor and vapor production?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have tested it with DIY juices mostly. Tobacco cheesecakes.litchi's, berries, Tobacco, basically I have flavour tested my own concoctions in this tank. From tobacco to berries then tobacco to litchi to bananas and mango. And I could taste it all. Right now I'd give flavour an 8/10 and clouds still at 10/10


----------



## Dwarfy (30/7/20)

Resistance said:


> I have tested it with DIY juices mostly. Tobacco cheesecakes.litchi's, berries, Tobacco, basically I have flavour tested my own concoctions in this tank. From tobacco to berries then tobacco to litchi to bananas and mango. And I could taste it all. Right now I'd give flavour an 8/10 and clouds still at 10/10



Shoddy, awaiting the review eagerly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (31/7/20)

Dwarfy said:


> Looks lekker, any idea when it will be available locally?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi check out Vape King and Evolution Vape
They should stock it. I got confirmation today.
https://www.freemaxvape.com/global-partners/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dwarfy (31/7/20)

Thanks, not listed yet. But will keep an eye on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (31/7/20)

Dwarfy said:


> Thanks, not listed yet. But will keep an eye on it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was from freemax. It's there partners in South Africa. Maybe send an email asking for estimated arrival times. This mod is also still new and being tested so your email might spark interest in getting it stocked.


----------



## Resistance (31/7/20)

I


Dwarfy said:


> Shoddy, awaiting the review eagerly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Will also keep you updated if I find info.


----------

